# vaccine non responder



## non236 (Jul 26, 2011)

Anyone know a diagnosis code for vaccine non responder (hepatitis A)? I appreciate any help. Thanks!


----------



## Biller385 (Jul 26, 2011)

The diagnosis code for Hep A is V05.3.  Also add the administration fee to the claim.

Cathy


----------

